# ادارة الوقت من المنظور الاسلامى والادارى



## mahmoudhassaballa (15 أبريل 2008)

هذا الكتاب للدكتور خالد بن عبدالرحمن الجريسى 
على هذا الرابط نرجو ان يستفيد منه الاخوان 


http://www.4shared.com/file/44183748/a79ec4a5/2_____046.html

لا تنسونا وتنسوه من الدعوات الصالحة


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (17 أبريل 2008)

اود ان اضيف هذا الكتاب وهو من اروع الكتب التي كتبت في اداره الوقت من المنظور الاسلامي وهي عباره عن رساله دكتوراه لاحد علماء المسلمين اسال الله ان ينفع بها اخواني في الملتقي 
وهو علي الرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6608895/c39bca35/sharing.html


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (18 أبريل 2008)

لم ترد اي تعليقات من الاخوه في الملتقي عن الكتاب اما انهم لم يقوموا بتحميله او انه لم يعجبهم 
اثق انه من وجده لن يتركه حتي ينهيه


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

سلمت يداك التي طرحت لنا هذا الملف


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 أبريل 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء
mahmoudhassaballa
و
احمد بن الخطاب

جاري تحميل الملفين
وسننتفع بهما قراءة ان شاء الله

وان هذا المحور الذي تلمسونه بتلك الملفات
لمن الاهمية بمكان

فالكثير من الارشادات والتوجيهات الاسلامية
لتحض على ادارة الوقت بشكل كبير
يجعلنا نفكر وننظم اوقاتنا كعبادة لله
الذي خلقنا في عمر محدد ومكتوب

{وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلٌ فَإِذَا جَاء أَجَلُهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلاَ يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ} (34) سورة الأعراف

وجعل لنا اعمارنا تشكل اياما في هذه الحياة
وكلما ذهب يوم ذهب جزء من العمر

وما اعظم الاشارة الى ان لله علينا حق وللنفس حق وللزوجة والبيت حق 
وان علينا ان نعط كل ذي حق حقه
وهذا لن يتأتى الا من خلال ادارة الوقت

وفي الحديث:
" فقال له سلمان : إن لربك عليك حقا ، ولنفسك عليك حقا ، ولأهلك عليك حقا ، فأعط كل ذي حق حقه ، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر ذلك له ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : صدق سلمان . "

الراوي: أبو جحيفة السوائي (صحابي) - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1968 


فما اعظم ان تأتونا بمثل تلك الملفات التي
تربط بين النظرة الاحتياجية الحقيقية لادارة الوقت
وبين الرؤيا الاسلامية لادارته

مشكورين جميعا​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 أبريل 2008)

نحن المسلمون من أرسى دعائم إدارة الحياة والوقت _ و لا فخر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 أبريل 2008)

أخى الحبيب أعد ك أنى سأقرأه و أعطى لحضرتك تعليقى


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## almashriq (13 يناير 2009)

أود التنويه الملف بالرابط الأول منتهي الصلاحية


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (14 يناير 2009)

almashriq قال:


> أود التنويه الملف بالرابط الأول منتهي الصلاحية


 
لقد تم تجديد الرابط مع تحياتى: 


http://www.4shared.com/file/80572824/f1b3ebcb/2_____046.html


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

هذا موضوع مهم وأرجو من الإخوة ممن قرأ هذا الكتاب أن يفيدنا بملخص على شكل نقاط حتى تعم الفائدة .


----------



## yassery (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى الغالى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الصانع (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
مشكووور وجزاك الله كل خير ، وفقك الله ،،


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل ولكن الرابط لا يعمل فارجو اعادة رفع الملف وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (22 مايو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور اخي الفاضل ولكن الرابط لا يعمل فارجو اعادة رفع الملف وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً



مشكور على مرورك 
واليكم الرابط الجديد

http://www.4shared.com/document/3h1wOU7L/Idara.html


----------



## firasmohammed (24 مايو 2010)

((تلك الدار الاخرة نجعلها للذين لايريدون علوا في الارض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين))صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أغسطس 2010)

مع الشكر على تحديث الرابط


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاءرفع الملف مرة اخرى فانة غير صالح لاتمكن من الاستفادة


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (11 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> برجاءرفع الملف مرة اخرى فانة غير صالح لاتمكن من الاستفادة



http://www.4shared.com/document/3h1wOU7L/Idara.html


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## amani_8 (30 مارس 2012)

ارجو تجديد الرابط واي رواط اخرى باداره الوقت في المشاريع او دور مدير المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amani_8 (30 مارس 2012)

ارجو تجديد الرابط واي روابط اخرى خاصه باداره الوقت في المشاريع او دور مدير المشروع او اداره المشاريع لان عندي بحث عن اداره المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهم (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (2 أبريل 2012)

اخوانى مشكورين على التنبيه اليكم رابط محدث لهذا الكتاب

http://www.4shared.com/rar/G_NNzDMc/2_____046.html?refurl=d1url


----------



## galal980 (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

